# another 'rooster or hen' post!



## velocityoflove (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm starting to question whether or not one of my rhode island reds is a rooster. It's louder than the others, and makes somewhat of a honking sound. It is also less 'plump' than the other RIR, and has smaller looking feathers. Any ideas?

the one on the right:


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

to my eyes I say hen.. with the exception of silkies, I have found the saddle feathers to be the easiest, though not 100%, way to tell. on roosters the sadle feather flow to either side and drape, you will also notice the hackle feathers tend to grow in faster and longer. Attitude can also be a clue, in my experience, the boys typically act like boys earlier. I can usually tell i have got roosters while they are still pretty small, both through attitude and growth. they tend to grow faster since the hog the food. that is my input


----------



## crazychick22 (Jul 31, 2014)

I agree, it looks like a hen


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Yup, I see hens


Jim


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Hen. The honking noise could be her egg song.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

leg size can also be a clue
cockerels have bigger legs that most females do of the same age


----------

